# FORTIS B-42 Black Mars 500 L.E. - some photos



## kibi

thanks to Honza 














































more pics here


----------



## WatchChuck

Very nice! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## catlike

Cool! I am considering getting one of these......any comments?


----------



## kibi

catlike said:


> Cool! I am considering getting one of these......any comments?


buy it! :-D


----------



## catlike

Ok I did |>

With a bit of luck I'll get it just in time for Xmas.

I think this watch and my newly acquired U1 W will make a good contrasting pair b-)


----------



## cuckoo4watches

gotta love the double AR on the Fortis' |>


----------



## kibi




----------



## [email protected]

Mars 500 is a great looking watch but these photos are simply stunning.  Now I am also considering to buy one.


----------



## SCE to AUX

[email protected] said:


> Mars 500 is a great looking watch but these photos are simply stunning.  Now I am also considering to buy one.


,,, me tooooooo !

Thanks kibi, great pictures!


----------



## kibi

thanks!


----------



## mt1tdi

Wow! Those shots should be on the Fortis website Kibi, great job!


----------



## SCE to AUX

,,,,wonder how it would look with a titanium/PVD bracelet? :think:


----------



## kibi

mtltdi said:


> Wow! Those shots should be on the Fortis website Kibi, great job!


thanks!


----------



## catlike

I got mine today 
Too busy to take pics. Will do it tomorrow.


----------



## kibi

congrats!


----------



## Stonechild

beautiful, great pictures..thanks


----------



## kibi

short review here


----------



## clonetrooper

Very nice review and pics!


----------



## radarcontact

Fatastic pictures kibi, as always! I am sure your pictures were instrumental in tooo many watch purchases  

The Black Mars 500 L.E. is a real looker.


----------



## kibi




----------



## clonetrooper

I still love kibi's pics...and the watch of course


----------



## kibi




----------



## genes888

Wow.... Great photos there Kibi!

Here is a pic of mine:









Love this watch!


----------



## kibi

thanks


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Hello.Do you folks still own these watches?What are your long term impressions?How is the finish holding up?Thanks very much!


----------



## genes888

Haven't worn mine since I took the pic above. Mostly because I picked up another timepiece around the same time which I like to use as my every day watch. 
The PVD coating should hold up well to normal desk diving duties. The watch is super light due to the use of titanium all round. 
Am considering putting up my Black Mars 500 for sale after New Years. Let's see what happens... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Wow! I just realised that I never posted photos of mine a couple of years ago.

I'm still really liking this watch - so light and comfortable to wear and you can't get much more legible than that dial :-d

There was a point where I didn't wear it for a while and I realised it was because of the leather strap. The face really pops and I don't think it needs the orange stitching on the strap, I also didn't like the padded look. So I put a Fortis rubber strap and deployment on it and I think it looks much better now, almost like a blank canvas behind the dial. The Fortis strap is quality, it keeps that nice light feeling.

Anyway, here's some pics:


----------



## kibi

nice!


----------



## Amadeus556

I got mine less than a month ago, and its awesome!

Cheers!


----------



## Trankster

How is the lume on the dial and hands?

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amadeus556

Trankster said:


> How is the lume on the dial and hands?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


Not the best (maybe because the orange colour? - white, green produces the best lume ) but regardless of that I still like it the way it is


----------



## heb

One of the most striking watches ever.
Enjoy it.

heb


----------



## infinitipearl

that is absolutely sick


----------



## Brau0303

cuckoo4watches said:


> gotta love the double AR on the Fortis' |>


Actually the double AR reminds me of how the windows looked on the old Apollo Capsules.. (I would imagine there were many special coatings on them)

Cheers,
BR


----------



## ccm123

Nice photos!


----------



## Brau0303

The Mars 500 L.E. series B42's are awesome looking watches..

Cheers
BR


----------



## citjet

Great shots of such a striking watch. I really like the charcoal black dial. Looks like light cannot escape it


----------



## catlike

Mine's still kicking |>

















Best AR of any watch I own. It really does look like there is no crystal there sometimes.


----------



## heb

How do you deal with the clasp's hair trigger push button system?

heb



catlike said:


> Mine's still kicking |>
> 
> View attachment 11393106
> 
> 
> View attachment 11393114
> 
> 
> Best AR of any watch I own. It really does look like there is no crystal there sometimes.


----------



## catlike

heb said:


> How do you deal with the clasp's hair trigger push button system?
> 
> heb


Not a problem - it's never come undone on me.


----------



## tag_mclaren

love this ...


----------



## watchman1221

Thanks for sharing! It looks amazing, wish I had one


----------



## tag_mclaren

this is also interesting ...


----------



## ronragus

Too bad they are pvd models only....

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## roccoq123

Nice color combo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

